# Fizik Dual Bar Tape pix?



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Does anyone have any pictures of the white w/ red Fizik Dual bar tape? I'm thinking of trying it out this year, but don't want it to turn out looking like a candy cane. Any other impressions of the tape itself?

Thanks,
kupe


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

did you try google? first page comes up with this: https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/coreshow09-hi-05.jpg

FWIW, looks like candy cane... and I wish they made it in either all white or all black....


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Yikes! The red stitching is pretty sweet, but yes, definitely candy cane. Thanks


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

if you like the stitching, look at the stella azzurra eleganza tape. lots of colors, single and dual. i run all black w/white stitching and it's a very classic look. a little thicker/cushier too, but it doesn't wear as well as the fizik (at least the microtex stuff).
.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

Funny you should ask. I just got some yesterday. It turned out a little "bolder" than I hoped for. Next time I may wrap it the other way so that the red stitching shows but not the red strip.










Also noted:

This stuff is a bit thicker than the soft touch tape, and has a bit of a "rubbery" feel to it than the soft touch. It is great for someone seeking a more comfortable, fatter tape that can be ridden with no gloves. It stays tactile when sweaty.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

unit said:


> Funny you should ask. I just got some yesterday. It turned out a little "bolder" than I hoped for. Next time I may wrap it the other way so that the red stitching shows but not the red strip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please show a side view of the whole bike? I have bare Ti and red decals and the new Shimano road tubeless wheels with red in the decals. I am considering the same tape. Thanks in advance.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

dekindy said:


> Could you please show a side view of the whole bike? I have bare Ti and red decals and the new Shimano road tubeless wheels with red in the decals. I am considering the same tape. Thanks in advance.


ehh...try not to focus too much on the trainer tires, or the poor photo quality, or the bad lighting, or....

It does ride like a dream though...


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

does that say 'poop'?


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

dookie said:


> does that say 'poop'?


Yup. All my bikes do.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

that's hott!


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

does anyone know the difference between the regular fizik tape and the "soft touch" tape?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i wrapped a bar today w/ the white, but 'backwards' so the red stripe didn't show. looked great. the red stripe shows just a tiny bit when you wrap around the shifter bodies, but it looked really nice...but i didn't get any photos


----------



## ean10775 (Mar 26, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> i wrapped a bar today w/ the white, but 'backwards' so the red stripe didn't show. looked great. the red stripe shows just a tiny bit when you wrap around the shifter bodies, but it looked really nice...but i didn't get any photos


I too have been thinking about getting some Fizik Dual (black/red) and trying to wrap it backwards so the red stripe didn't show. I'd love to see a photo if you could get one. I like the look of the Bike Ribbon/Stella Azzurra Eleganza tape but prefer the feel/durability of the Microtex.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I was thinking about the dual tape until I saw photos of it. Thanking my lucky stars for that. Got the plain old black version of the Fizik. Sorry all I can think of is candy canes and barber shops when I see it.


----------



## kwikryder (Oct 7, 2010)

ean10775 said:


> I too have been thinking about getting some Fizik Dual (black/red) and trying to wrap it backwards so the red stripe didn't show. I'd love to see a photo if you could get one.


I mocked it up that way with the white/red tape for my in-progress build. ME LIKEY


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

kwikryder said:


> I mocked it up that way with the white/red tape for my in-progress build. ME LIKEY


Nice (bike and tape).


----------

